# "Ellford" Transfer



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Now i have most of my new toys fitted I can address less urgent topics.

On the back of my Arto there is a transfer/stencil with the name "Ellford"

Please, who are Ellford? Previous owner did not know and Google gives no clue.

Have I got a mod fitted by them?

Geoff


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

Geoff,

How about this?

Ellford Accident Repair Centre Ltd, Wimborne, Dorset, BH21 ...

David


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Dave 

Thanks for info on Ellford.

Got me worried for a minute, but have established that the connection with Ellford is that the boss of that company was the first owner, thus the advertising sticker.

Geoff


----------

